# Q from QAnon is Jim Watkins owner of 8chan (and son Ron)



## Costello (Sep 2, 2020)

https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Mueller/comments/ijw3i7/the_identity_of_q_anon_is_none_other_than_jim/
http://themilsource.com/2020/09/01/could-q-really-be-a-pig-farmer-named-jim-watkins/
https://www.dailydot.com/debug/who-is-qanon-jim-watkins-rumors/
https://www.newsbreak.com/news/1540...ming-the-hell-out-of-qanon-idiots-on-his-site
https://medium.com/@registrarprojec...helping-him-and-other-adventures-b457848e210b
https://www.reddit.com/r/bestof/comments/ijst9f/ugible1_uncovers_the_identity_of_q_anon_and_its/
https://twitter.com/theserfstv/status/1298396796759076865?lang=en
https://www.protocol.com/qanon-conspiracy-new-super-pac
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Watkins_(businessman)

It's a a very nicely built scam:
- build a member base online with the help of russia
- qanon is entirely based off 8chan (owned by jim watkins)
- jim watkins creates a "super PAC" to get big donations from & for the American ultra-right ( https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/k7eppz/qanon-now-has-its-very-own-super-pac )
- "super PAC" spends money to buy ad space from 8chan
- money channeled into Jim Watkin's pockets

his son Ron appears to be in on it as well as he's into that 4chan/8chan stuff

as a site admin I have to say I'm seriously considering doing this too!
can someone think of a good conspiracy to start with? 
I'll also need someone to create me a super PAC please


----------



## Seliph (Sep 2, 2020)

Not at all surprised about this but it's a nice thing to learn. Betcha Q-anon people will dismiss it as a "deep-state" hoax anyways.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2020)

Was considering posting this myself.  It's also worth noting this guy left America for the Philippines after suggesting that 8chan would be a safe haven for pedophiles, presumably to avoid attracting the attention of law enforcement here.  Yet another right-wing master projectionist.

Watkins wasn't the original 'Q,' or creator of QAnon, that was Frederick Brennan.  He cut ties with the whole thing after the Christchurch shooting in New Zealand, stating "a lot of these sites cause more misery than anything else," and even advocating for 8chan to be taken down entirely with the statement: "it’s not doing the world any good. It’s a complete negative to everybody except the users that are there. And you know what? It’s a negative to them, too. They just don’t realize it."  I'm not sure how many other people had control of the 'Q' handle in-between Brennan and Watkins.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 2, 2020)

Costello said:


> as a site admin I have to say I'm seriously considering doing this too!
> can someone think of a good conspiracy to start with?



Can you start a conspiracy that I am a very attractive man with an excess of money that I don't know what to do with and as such am looking for a smokin hot ladyfriend to venture the world with?


----------



## Seliph (Sep 2, 2020)

Start a conspiracy theory about how I'm dying of a rare disease that is incredibly expensive to cure and then start a gofundme so I can get millions of dollars in donations for my "cure".


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 2, 2020)

if you come up with a conspiracy it must involve everyone of you guys on the site and somehow it must try to save us from the evil new world order known as the game industry.

given how evil the video game industry can be, id say you got a pretty good shot at this. lol


----------



## coinblock (Sep 2, 2020)

LMFAO at Q morons being taken for a ride by a creepy pig-farm owning American who ran away to the Phillipines and started 8chan as a safe haven for people to post CP.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 2, 2020)

you know the most interesting part of all of this, is that im sure this will be rationalized by the people that believe in this stuff. Thats the beauty of consipiracy theories... they are so absurd, they cannot be disproven by rational means.
its like me saying the inside of the moon is made out of cheese. Someone can say its not and i could just reply saying that i wont believe it until i see a sample of the moons crust.

lovely.


----------



## Costello (Sep 2, 2020)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> if you come up with a conspiracy it must involve everyone of you guys on the site and somehow it must try to save us from the evil new world order known as the game industry.
> 
> given how evil the video game industry can be, id say you got a pretty good shot at this. lol


we have something started with tempBot already we should capitalize on that


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 3, 2020)

Costello said:


> can someone think of a good conspiracy to start with?


Donald Trump's secret agenda is paving the way for communist Russia to take over the US government
Coke cola and Pepsi are secretly one company that's competing against itself to get around monopoly laws
Consoles really cost about 37 bucks. The current price is an agreement between Nintendo and Sony (and Microsoft is being scammed for components' prices he two decades)
There's a UN deep state that's being controlled by a subgroup (deeper state) consisting of three Madagascarians and someone from Mali.
Aliens exist and control the internet through 5G
The so - called diseased victims of covid are really evacuated from earth to populate the moon

... I can do this all day


----------



## Seliph (Sep 3, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Donald Trump's secret agenda is paving the way for communist Russia to take over the US government
> Coke cola and Pepsi are secretly one company that's competing against itself to get around monopoly laws
> Consoles really cost about 37 bucks. The current price is an agreement between Nintendo and Sony (and Microsoft is being scammed for components' prices he two decades)
> There's a UN deep state that's being controlled by a subgroup (deeper state) consisting of three Madagascarians and someone from Mali.
> ...


These are all 10/10 suggestions


----------



## minayang (Mar 10, 2021)

I agree with this opinion


----------



## tabzer (Mar 10, 2021)

I like this post.  But it does remind me of the several failed attempts the media made in trying to uncover Satoshi.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 10, 2021)

tabzer said:


> I like this post.  But it does remind me of the several failed attempts the media made in trying to uncover Satoshi.


Satoshi Sakamoto mysterious creator of Bitcoin? I thought Donald Trump is Q Anon. Exposing Dark secrets of Hollywood such as Alex Jones,Markus Persson,Jim Carrey,Mel Gibson in The Fall of Cabal pedophilian Deep state,Pizzagate,Watergate Bill and Hillary Clinton scandals since circa Anno Domini of years 1990’s,2010’s.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 11, 2021)

I’m shocked! Shocked! Well actually not that shocked ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Also lol at Q followers, y’all got scammed big time.


----------



## DonCaballero (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> if you come up with a conspiracy it must involve everyone of you guys on the site and somehow it must try to save us from the evil new world order known as the game industry.
> 
> given how evil the video game industry can be, id say you got a pretty good shot at this. lol


Mario is Italian propaganda


----------



## Maq47 (Mar 11, 2021)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> if you come up with a conspiracy it must involve everyone of you guys on the site and somehow it must try to save us from the evil new world order known as the game industry.
> 
> given how evil the video game industry can be, id say you got a pretty good shot at this. lol


For example, Nintendo doesn't make any original games - They're all ROMs!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> For example, Nintendo doesn't make any original games - They're all ROMs!


I mean, technically all games are roms


----------



## Viri (Mar 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> this guy left America for the Philippines


Living the dream! I plan to retire there when I'm older, since everything is cheap, I can live rather nicely there with a savings. I'll get a harem of dirt poor Pinoy girls, who are desperate for money!


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2021)

Viri said:


> Living the dream! I plan to retire there when I'm older, since everything is cheap, I can live rather nicely there with a savings. I'll get a harem of dirt poor Pinoy girls, who are desperate for money!



same but Thailand


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 23, 2021)

Viri said:


> Living the dream! I plan to retire there when I'm older, since everything is cheap, I can live rather nicely there with a savings. I'll get a harem of dirt poor Pinoy girls, who are desperate for money!





Flame said:


> same but Thailand


So...whenever new anyonymous source networks show up (erm...RAnon and SAnon, perhaps?  ), I can rest assured that you guys only do it for the money?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 23, 2021)

As much as I like conspiracy theories, I always thought Q was kinda funny. It's almost like a parody of itself. Almost like... a conspiracy theory loses its mysteriousness once it becomes popular and mainstream. And then you realize just how ridiculous it can be. 
(Just saying people, always think for yourself)


----------



## Iamapirate (Apr 24, 2021)

If true, who cares? I don't see much of an issue here.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> As much as I like conspiracy theories, I always thought Q was kinda funny. It's almost like a parody of itself. Almost like... a conspiracy theory loses its mysteriousness once it becomes popular and mainstream. And then you realize just how ridiculous it can be.
> (Just saying people, always think for yourself)


Qfagon when i ask him why he's been wrong about literally everything: 
It's all part of the plan


----------

